# Occupational Pension Scheme calculator?



## LDFerguson (15 Apr 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a spreadsheet or other calculator out there that will calculate maximum tax-free lump sums, pensions etc., according to Revenue rules? I don't mean the "new business" funding calculators that are fairly common - this would be for existing and deferred scheme members. 

Example, I'm about to sit down and work out manually the maximum lump sum entitlements for a client who has current benefits in a scheme as well as deferred entitlements from two existing schemes, based on his service salary etc., and I thought about compiling this into a spreadsheet to make the task easier. But then I wondered if any spreadsheet wiz, pension company etc., had already done this. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Baracuda (15 Apr 2011)

Hi Liam 

I may have what you are looking for in the office, if so I will email you Monday evening otherwise I will post if I don't. 

What exactly do you need? Max TFLS/Pension based on current premiums, service, transfer value and retained benefits or are you looking for a spreed sheet that will calculate revenue max contribution based again on the same set of assumptions as said previously?

Barcuda


----------



## LDFerguson (15 Apr 2011)

Hi Baracuda, 

If you have something knocking around, that would be great.  I'll buy you a pint.   

The current one I'm working on is to calculate max TFLS on early retirement based on service, salary & retained benefits.  This is for someone with a deferred entitlement in an old scheme.  

Up to now, I've been doing these calculations with a calculator and a sheet of paper, but I wondered if someone clever had compiled the rules into a spreadsheet. 

Cheers, Liam


----------



## Baracuda (19 Apr 2011)

Hi Liam

Had a ask around but no one here has a BOB/Retained Benefits spreed sheet calculator. 

Baracuda.


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Apr 2011)

Not a bother.  Thanks for asking around.


----------



## minion (2 May 2011)

oops.  Wrong thread.  Thanks to Baracuda for letting me know in such a nice friendly way.


----------



## Baracuda (2 May 2011)

minion said:


> You cant work out anything to do with pensions anymore.
> Anything could happen to them before you retire.
> The goal posts have moved on pensions and will continue to move.
> 
> ...


And your rant about pensions has exactly what to do with the OP??? 

May I suggest you start a thread of your own where your comments could be agreed or disagreed with instead of a random comment in this thread


----------

